# TR Budget PC configuration of the month[AMD Based]



## narangz (May 24, 2008)

*Budget PC configuration of the month*
By Rajbir Singh [via Techies Realm]​
Here’s the best configuration for a Budget PC for normal home/office use. For gaming you may add a graphics card for better performance. Being a budget PC, I’ve not included the graphics card in this rig.



*Processor:*
I’ve chosen AMD 64 X2 processor as it gives the best value for money & is excellent in performance too.

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ With Heat Sink Fan- Price Rs. 5700.

Specifications Overview:

Socket- AM2
Frequency- 2.9 GHz
L2 Cache- 1 MB
Architecture-65 nm SOI
Power Consumption- 65 Watts

*Motherboard:*
I’ve selected two motherboards & you can select any one of them as there is not much difference either in features or in price.

Asus M2N-VM HDMI- Price Rs. 4150
Features Overview:

Socket Support- AM2+. Supports 64 bit, Phenom & Dual Core processors.
RAM-Supports DDR2  1066 MHz. Upto 4 slots.
Graphics & Chipsets-NVIDIA GeForce 7050PV+ graphics, NVIDIA nForce 630a MCP.
HDMI/DVI/RGB-High Definition Multimedia Interface for HD-DVD, Blu-Ray playback as per industry standards. DVI support for LCD monitors. Supports NVIDIA HD Pure Video.
Audio- Supports HD Audio, has 6 ports on the back & front panel support.
LAN-Gigabit(1 Gbps).
Ports- Up to 10 USB ports, 4 SATA  ports, 1 IDE port.

OR

Asus M2A-VM HDMI- Price Rs. 4250

Features Overview:
Socket Support- AM2+. Supports 64 bit, Phenom & Dual Core processors.
RAM-DDR2 800 Mhz. Upto 4 slots.
Graphics & Chipsets-AMD 690G, ATI Radeon X1250-based graphics.
HDMI/DVI/YPbPr TV out-High Definition Multimedia Interface for HD-DVD, Blu-Ray playback as per industry standards. DVI support for LCD monitors. YPbPr TV out supports 1080i &720p.
Audio- Supports HD Audio has 3 ports on back & front panel support.
LAN-Gigabit(1Gbps).
Ports- Up to 10 USB ports, 4 SATA  ports, 1 IDE port, 1 Floppy port.



*RAM:*
I prefer DDR2 800 MHz as there is not much price & speed difference between 667 MHz & 800 MHz in Value RAM category. You can buy Kingston or Transcend whichever is available with the dealer. Buy 2 modules of 1 GB RAM.

2 X 1 GB DDR2 800 MHz-

Kingston Value RAM Price- Rs. 2350.
Transcend Price- Rs. 2300.

2 X 1 GB DDR2 667 MHz-

Kingston Value RAM Price- Rs. 1900.
Transcend Price- Rs. 2000.



*Hard Disk Drive:*
I’ve chosen the capacity of 360 GB for the HDD. It is a minimum these days & is enough for normal use.

Specifications Overview:

Capacity- 320 GB
Interface- SATA II
Spindle Speed- 7200 RPM

Seagate- Price Rs. 3600
Western Digital- Price Rs. 3050



*Optical Drive:*
I am going to select DVD Writer as they are pretty much cheap these days & I prefer Sony DVD writers. You can buy IDE or SATA connector based drives.

IDE 20X- Price Rs. 1500
SATA 20X- Price Rs. 1700



*Monitor:*
Samsung 740N LCD- Price Rs. 9000


Specifications Overview:

Screen Size-17”(43 cms.)
Max Resolution- 1280 x 1024 pixels
Contrast Ratio-  700: 1 (DC 2,000:1)
Response Time- 5ms
Power Consumption- 34 Watts(Max)



*Cabinet:*
Zebronics Lava- Price Rs. 1500


Specifications Overview:

400 Watts SMPS/PSU

Front panel ports:
USB- 2 Ports
Audio- Mic & Out
Display- LCD Display



*Keyboard & Mouse:*
I’ve chosen Logitech Keyboard & Mouse as they are the best, in my opinion. Microsoft optical mouse has a problem of pointer jumping around the screen.

Logitech Multimedia Wired Keyboard- Price Rs. 550
Logitech Optical Wired Mouse- Price Rs. 400


*
UPS:*
UPS is a must for Indian users. UPS for this configuration must be atleast 650 VA & APC is my preferred choice. You should get around 10 minutes of backup on this configuration.

APC- 650VA- Price Rs. 3300



*Softwares:*
You pay for the hardware & should also pay for the software you use. Please do not use pirated Operating Systems or other application softwares. In case you cannot afford the Operating System you can use a Linux distribution for free. Ubuntu is the easiest Linux distribution & is recommended for users who want to shift from Windows. However I prefer Microsoft Windows Vista. For normal usage Windows Vista Premium is suitable. Do not buy Windows Vista Home Basic as it lacks many features like Aero & it can’t even play DVDs without 3rd party application.

*Operating System:*
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium (OEM)- Price Rs. 5200
Linux Ubuntu- Price Rs. Free

*Anti Virus:*
Avira Antivir Personal Edition- Price Rs. Free



*Total amount:*
This configuration will set you back by approximately Rs. 37000 but I assure you that you’ll get full value for your money.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 24, 2008)

Zebby's power supply isnt reliable. Their after sales is bad. Rather go for a powersafe/VIP/l&c gold psu if its tight on budget.


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

I would rather get a e2160 + a Abit IP35E + 8400M Gt. Same price, better value.


----------



## narangz (May 24, 2008)

The Sorcerer said:


> Zebby's power supply isnt reliable. Their after sales is bad. Rather go for a powersafe/VIP/l&c gold psu if its tight on budget.


VIP sucks in my humble opinion. Anyway thanks for the comment 



Pathik said:


> I would rather get a e2160 + a Abit IP35E + 8400M Gt. Same price, better value.



Ah, I see. Thank you


----------



## hellgate (May 24, 2008)

better get a E7200 and abit IP35-E.also get some cheapo gpu for 1.7k.will beat the hell out of that AMD setup when oc'd.diff in price will be bout 2.5k


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

1) why did you stick to the old mobos' for AMD config when 790G and 780 series mobos are available fr 5k and are far more superiour when compared to the older mobos that you suggested
2) zebronics SMPS is not at all reliable. Kobian is much better. I have a 7yr old pc on mercury cabinet and SMPS is still running without any issue. On the other hand, i have a 2yr old zebronics cabinet for which I already changed the smps twice. Totally irregular voltages 
3) 740N LCD for 9K???? Dude, you get 19" for that price these days. My Dell 198WFP for 9.7k is far better than this. Moreover, you get Acer and LG's 19" displays for less than 9k.
4) I would rather get X2 5200+ instead of X2 5600+. Both are based on same architecture. Only for 200MHz speed difference (which can be cleared by little overclocking), I need not waste 1000 bucks, which I can put on other peripheral.
All in all, your config is pretty pretty pretty outdated.



hellgate said:


> better get a E7200 and abit IP35-E.also get some cheapo gpu for 1.7k.will beat the hell out of that AMD setup when oc'd.diff in price will be bout 2.5k


 
+1
E7200 is a terrific processor.


----------



## narangz (May 25, 2008)

1k difference in 5200+ & 5600+? Huh?

Kobian SMPS fans die pretty early. My experience.

That model of LCD is available at that price only & you can get 19" Samsung for 1K more. I don't like LG.
Those mobos aren't availble for 5K and this config is budget config.

It's AMD config and that intel proccy doesn't come in picture.


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

^^ Yes.

Get Acer 19" monitor for 8.5k and put that extra 500 bucks you save into the 890G motherboard and you get a lot lot lot better config. 

Moreover, Take out the 800-1k from processor's price by getting 5200+ and put that in RAM and you get another gig of RAM. That makes the system even more powerful. This is why I am saying that your config is not a decent one. NOw look at this one:

1) X2 5200+: Rs.4.6k (do just a little bit of overclocking and this one easily matches 5600+)
2) Gigabyte 790G mobo: Rs.5.5k (look around the internet and you will know how powerful 790G is and more over 690G is totally outdated and is around 1.5yrs old. 790g support hybrid crossfire which means you add in an ATI card and get it work with onboard GPU in crossfire mode. Similar intel board costs around 12k I think)
3) 2x1Gb DDR2 800 : Rs. 2600 (Far better performer than ddr2 667)
4) 320gig HDD: Rs.3k
5) Sony DVDRW: 1.2k
6) Display: 198WFP: 9.7k (1000:1 typical Contrast ratio, very clear and crisp dispaly, superb 3yr onsite replacement warranty and dude, it's from DELL)
7) Vanilla Mercury cabinet: 1.2k
8)k/b and mouse: MS optical desktop: 700rs.
9) APC 500VA UPS: Rs.2.5k. No need for a 650VA for a LCD monitor as 500VA is more than enough as an LCD monitor's peak power is around 40W. (more than enough, thanks to LCD)
10) Creative Inspire 2.1: Rs.1.2k

Total comes to around 32k.

Compared to your config, here I get a superiour Graphics card with Hyrbrid crossfire support, superb 19" Dell monitor, superior RAM (800MHz compared to your 667MHz), 2.1 speakers.

Now tell me. Is your config true value for money???

Remember one thing while writing down a config. It's the balance over everything that is necessary. The config you selected has pretty inferior and outdated graphics, older RAM.

See, I take out few hundred bucks out of the UPS and put that in RAM and the result is a much powerful config.

Take out few hundred bucks out of processor and put them in Mobo and I get far far more superior board that is future proof, has superb gaming potential.

Add few bucks and get dell 198WFT and I get superb monitor that has 2" more viewing area, superb display, lot better contrast ration (1000:1 typical contrast ratio), 3yr onsite next day replacement warranty.



narangz said:


> 1k difference in 5200+ & 5600+? Huh?
> 
> Kobian SMPS fans die pretty early. My experience.
> 
> ...



huh. a 17" monitor for 9k that has just 600:1 contrast ratio, has really bad 8ms response time, that doesn't have DVI port. 
On the other hand, you get a 19" monitor with better contrast ratio and with DVI port etc for 500 bucks less. Moreover, you don't like LG doesn't mean that it's a bad choice. 
eg: search the forums. gx_saurav listed an LG 19" display that is available for some 9.2k and has 2ms response time, 1000:1 typical contrast ratio, DVI port etc. Don't you think it's a better deal??

Clearly, better value for money it is.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

very poor selection of processor and motherboard.

its much much better to get Abit IP35-E as the mobo and C2D E2160 or E4500 as the CPU. This setup can be overclocked to an insanely high level with stock cooling.


----------



## hellgate (May 25, 2008)

^^^^  better still go for a E7200 when the original config buts 5.7k on proccy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^^  better still go for a E7200 when the original config buts 5.7k on proccy.


woops. Forgot E7200 existed and told E4500

I would be smarter and invest 2.7k on E2160, and save 3k from R7200 and get a HD3450 GPU or extend alloted budget for GPU. The overall performance would actually increase.


----------



## hellgate (May 25, 2008)

that wud surely inc system performance.but i beleive that u sud get the best proccy that u can buy.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

hmm. I would say get the best proccy/mobo/ram combination that you can buy. As I said earlier, 780G will do much justice to 5200+ than 690G and the same with DDR2 800. It's a nice trade off by getting a little slower processor, get the gigabyte board with superb overclocking capabilities and with 780G.

But If you can put more money, E7200 is the way to go. Already looks promising and is set to take on the remaining AMD's market share.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 26, 2008)

E7200 is gud......but Intel processors always needs hi-end mobos to unleash their full potential. For AMD based systems u aways hav cheap solutions for hi-end mobos like dat of Gigabyte 780G mobo. it has the best VFM in dat range of mobos I think.....so I would prefer a 5200+ with it, and will OC it to a beast with the help of some Thermal paste and a Cooler kit


----------



## axxo (May 26, 2008)

for budget pc one would expect a price tag be around 25k..this is hefty price.


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> E7200 is gud......but Intel processors always needs hi-end mobos to unleash their full potential. For AMD based systems u aways hav cheap solutions for hi-end mobos like dat of Gigabyte 780G mobo. it has the best VFM in dat range of mobos I think.....so I would prefer a 5200+ with it, and will OC it to a beast with the help of some Thermal paste and a Cooler kit


I would rather get a e7200 and a Abit IP35e or MSI P35 Neo F and skip the cooler kit and better paste. For more or less the same, or maybe better results.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 26, 2008)

when u r going for P35 mobos u need dedicated gfx cards.....where as dat 780G mobo hav HD3 series as on-board gfx for budget solution


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

axxo said:


> for budget pc one would expect a price tag be around 25k..this is hefty price.


 
hehe. yes. this is not a budget config.

If you need true budget config, remove that extra gig of RAM, replace 19" LCD with a 17" CRT, remove that 5200+ and add 4200+, 320gig with 160gig and you save nearly 10k (2.5k over proccy, 5k over monitor, 1k over ram and 1k on HDD).


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

^^ Yea, that I forgot.. Even in that case, a e2160 + P35 + 8400GT should be good. (A 8600 gt would be better)


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

^^ Dude. 

e2160: Rs.2.5k
P35: Rs.5.5k
8400GS: Rs:2.5k

4200+: 2.4k
780G: 5.5k

that's around 3k price difference. to the AMD config, add 2400XT in hybrid crossfire mode and you get a better gaming setup than with 8400GT.

anyways, for budget PC, you can't beat AMD but when you have extra cash in hand, AMD's nowhere near to Intel.


----------



## axxo (May 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> hehe. yes. this is not a budget config.
> 
> If you need true budget config, remove that extra gig of RAM, replace 19" LCD with a 17" CRT, remove that 5200+ and add 4200+, 320gig with 160gig and you save nearly 10k (2.5k over proccy, 5k over monitor, 1k over ram and 1k on HDD).



Intel E2160-2.5k
Zebronics NF-7050 - 2.1K
160GB HDD
2GB RAM
15"LCD-6.5k

that saves the same(6k on proc+mobo, 1k on HDD, 2.5k on monitor)


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Dude.
> 
> e2160: Rs.2.5k
> P35: Rs.5.5k
> ...


+1..
But the OP has chosen a 5600+


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

look at the title. Budget.  The lower, the better.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 26, 2008)

^^5600+ is no gud......paying 1k extra than 5200+ for just a few mhz is a total waste

5000+ Black edition is a gud choice at 4.5k ,but u need to buy additional Cooling kit as they don't provide heat sink and fan along with Black Edition.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

yep. and it's better to get E7200 instead of getting 5600+ black edition, heatsink.


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

The bottom line is. For anything above 20-22k, I wouldnt get an AMD config.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

^^ yaar. Make that 30K


----------



## narangz (May 26, 2008)

Hi!

Well that was my first try on hardware & i knew i am not good in that but I tried. To know where I stand I posted it here coz i knew you guys will bash me if it's not good 

However, thanks for your input 

I'll ask you guys- desiibond, Pathik & others next time for configuration of the month for my site  I hop you guys will help


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

Sure dude.  Happy to help.


----------



## narangz (May 26, 2008)

^^Thanks


----------



## acewin (May 26, 2008)

well if budget is the concern, I still prefer intel proccy. 2180 is available in 3K if not a better C2D like E7200 or E8200, lesser power reqs and heat dissipiation than AMD. because in such conditions one is not buying cooling options.

Other than these mobo would really something which is needed to be focussed, because what you wanna do is more based on the features provided by your mobo.

And lastly I do agree if you are only talking about a budget AMD system(which I would not do anytime) the specs given are decent a newer mobo is though which is what would be needed in any case.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 26, 2008)

^^AMD runs cooler than Intel even at full load man......


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

Yes AMD runs cooler, AFAIK.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

if you need a REAL AMD budget system, here is The Great God Gautham's take:

*AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+* - Rs. 2500/-
*Jetway M2A692-GDG* - Rs. 2500/-
*512MB DualChannel DDR2 800  RAM * - Rs. 1000/-
*Philips easy fit earphones* - Rs. 45/-
*iBall keyboard/mouse combo* - Rs. 500/-
*Samsung(not samatron) 17"Flat  CRT* - Rs. 4100/-
*iBall Designer Cabinet with PSU* - Rs. 800/-
*Seagate 160GB SATA ][ HDD* - Rs. 1800/-
*Samsung 20X DVD-RAM Drive* - Rs. 1250/-

Total: Rs. 14495/-

Add Rs. 500 if you really need speakers. Creative SBS will do.
Even with small increase in price of some components, and with speakers, it can stay below 15k, so my goal is acomplished.

Edit: price may go upto 16k


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> if you need a REAL AMD budget system, here is *The Great God Gautham's* take:



I believe in only one God, who is there somewhere above us 



MetalheadGautham said:


> *AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+* - Rs. 2500/-
> *Jetway M2A692-GDG* - Rs. 2500/-
> *512MB DDR2 667 RAM* - Rs. 450/-
> *Philips easy fit earphones* - Rs. 45/-
> ...



512 MB RAM?
CRT?

It's not budget PC. You may call it low end PC or rather an antique PC


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

^^ It is the budget PC dude. Certainly not antique PC. Remember, 512MB of DDR2 667 is much faster than 1Gig of DDR333 or DDR400. And it's a dual core processor. By no means it's an antique. Please please read the basics of computers


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

Then how do you guys define low end PC? Under 10K?
IMO 1 GB is must in budget pc.

Oh wait I don't know anything about PCs. It's my cat typing on this keyboard


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

narangz said:


> I believe in only one God, who is there somewhere above us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the god part was a joke.

and as for the 512 mb ram, you can always make it 1GB(recomended)
nothing wrong with CRT.

I just over did my attempt to stay below 15k.

and you must be a fool in calling this an antique PC. It is still very powerful. See the configuration. The processing power is quite high. Comparable to E2140's default speed.


----------



## blueshift (May 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *512MB DDR2 667 RAM* - Rs. 450/-
> *Seagate 160GB SATA ][ HDD* - Rs. 1800/-
> *Samsung 20X DVD-RAM Drive* - Rs. 1250/-



160 GB hdd, DVD RAM but just 512MB RAM?
Comeon...atleast 1GB RAM will do.

Also Asus M2N-VM DVI mobo(@3200/-) should be well enough if not 780 based mobo.

Asus P5N MX mobo for Intel is also good.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

blueshift said:


> 160 GB hdd, DVD RAM but just 512MB RAM?
> Comeon...atleast 1GB RAM will do.
> 
> Also Asus M2N-VM DVI mobo(@3200/-) should be well enough if not 780 based mobo.
> ...


OK, OK. I wanted to remain below 15k, so I used 512mb ram. Since I still have lots of cash left, I made it *1GB DDR2 800MHz RAM in Dual Channel.* Happy ?
even jetway has an M2N in the same budget, but its GPU is slower than M2A.

P5N MX ? Details please. I only vaguely remember the name.


----------



## blueshift (May 27, 2008)

Is 512 MB sufficient while burning DVDs? Thats why I pointed.
Asus P5N-MX
Has onboard nVidia G7 chip. Cheap and good compared to Abit P35.


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

yes. I even burned DVD's on my old PC that had:

Intel P3 1.1GHz
256mb ram


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

Yes no problem with DVD writing, blueshift.


----------



## blueshift (May 27, 2008)

Ok. I learnt somewhere that DVD burning also depends on RAM apart from procc and HDD speed.
Sorry..I am going offtopic.


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

On my current system, I burn DVD while wathing a highdef movie.


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

blueshift said:


> Ok. I learnt somewhere that DVD burning also depends on RAM apart from procc and HDD speed.
> Sorry..I am going offtopic.



Yes, it depends upon proccy, RAM & HDD speed. However, I guess, the DVD writers vary writing speed to match the input speed. I am not too sure about this, but I noticed this myself.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

OK guys... If you REALLY wanted to spend some extra bucks, check out the new config I put up... replaced 15" with 17", threw in 1GB dual channel 800MHz DDR2 ram(don't say now that atleast 2GB is needed ) and the price stayed below 15K.... I guess miracles still happen.


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

@MHG- Does that Mobo support 800 MHz RAM? I haven't seen its specifications so I am not sure about that.


----------



## blueshift (May 27, 2008)

It does not.


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

Thanks blueshift


----------



## paranj (May 27, 2008)

If I say than save for a week or something and get this -

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
XFX 790i Motherboard (from NVIDIA)(XFX is a better company than MSI or sumthing)
4GB Corsair Dominator Gaming RAM @1066MHz
1TB Seagate Barracuda HDD 7200.11
2 x NVIDIA 9800 GX2 GPU
24" BenQ LCD Monitor
Logitech G15 and G9 Keyboard and Mouse
Logitech Z-5500 speakers
Creative Fatal1ty Headset
Zalman CNPS9500 Fan (CPU)
Thermaltake BigWater SE
A case from Nemesis
and atlast Steelseries StellMat



Thats a El Cheapo budget PC for those who have a tight budget. Will be just under Rs.1,20,000 but thats called dirt cheap.


For a eXtreme and eXpensive HD setup, i recommand the following

AMD X2 5200+
AMD 780 Chipset
2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
320 gig HDD from Hitachi or Seagate
a NVIDIA 8400GS 256MB (Galaxy is the best here)
Microsoft Optical Mouse and Keyboard Set
Creative SBS 245 2.0 Speakers
19" ViewSonic VA1912w or Samsung 945BW


It will cost around 30k. Only for the seriously rich spender!


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

narangz said:


> Then how do you guys define low end PC? Under 10K?
> IMO 1 GB is must in budget pc.
> 
> Oh wait I don't know anything about PCs. It's my cat typing on this keyboard



yes. 10k PC is the low end PC.

here it goes:

1) *AMD SEMPRON  LE 1100 AM2 Processor. Rs.1,100
2) **ASUS M2N - MX SE : Rs.2,300
3) 512MB DDR2 667: Rs. 700
4) 80gig HDD: 1800
5) iball designer cabinet: Rs.600
6) 15" CRT: Rs.3,500
7) k/b and mouse: Rs.500
8) DVD writer: 1.1k

Price till here : 11k

if necessary, add speakers and UPS to that.

What do you call this? In IT world, it's called low end PC.

@naragz, stop giving control of you PC to your cat 


*


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

DESI 007 said:
			
		

> @nara*n*gz, stop giving control of you PC to your cat



ROFLMAO


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

narangz said:


> @MHG- Does that Mobo support 800 MHz RAM? I haven't seen its specifications so I am not sure about that.





blueshift said:


> It does not.


If I remember, AMD 690G supports 800MHz ram and hence so should this mobo.
And thanks to desibond, I think you can replace that mobo with his *asus m2n mx se* and save Rs. 300/- extra, but its GPU supposedly sucks to the extreme according to some reviews, as its the 6100 card. But 690G has HD1250, which can run quite a few games.



desiibond said:


> yes. 10k PC is the low end PC.
> 
> here it goes:
> 
> ...


corrections: 

for 1800, you get 160GB hdd
512 mb DDR2 667 is Rs. 450; Transcend/Kingston value ram


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

cool. That means I can get a 80gig HDD and DDR2667 and keep the price at around 10k 
perfect lowend PC 

I was pretty happy with my 6100 onboard GPU for 2 yrs. Could play games like prostreet at low settings. anyways, got 2600xt now


----------



## blueshift (May 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If I remember, AMD 690G supports 800MHz ram and hence so should this mobo.


sorry..it does support 800MHz ram.

But what is HD1250 you are talking about? Is that Radeon X1250 chip?


----------



## paranj (May 27, 2008)

Hey no comments on the configuration i submitted? I am heart-broken really! (


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

^^Nice config & sarcasm 

@MHG- Alright. Thanks 

@blueshift- NP


----------



## paranj (May 27, 2008)

hey maybe we buy the super-computer from NASA? We will share a 10,000 Rs each (every1 on the board) and maybe we can afford it! What say guys?


----------



## acewin (May 28, 2008)

nice idea, but I think it will still be out of budget, have you got the price slab by them on which they would be selling the super computer.


----------



## paranj (May 28, 2008)

yeah they are telling 2,00,500 Billion dollars for it? Its dirt cheap!


----------



## hellgate (May 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> if you need a REAL AMD budget system, here is The Great God Gautham's take:
> 
> *AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+* - Rs. 2500/-
> *Jetway M2A692-GDG* - Rs. 2500/-
> ...


 
for Intel i wud say go for E2140 for 2.6k and Biostar GF7050V-M7 for 2.3k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^Nice config & sarcasm
> 
> @MHG- Alright. Thanks
> 
> @blueshift- NP


the next time you think of a 690G based setup, always try Jetway. its the cheapest on all price listing sites as well as online shops. Its also cheap on Nehru Place and SP Road to keep delhi and bangalore happy respectively. Mumbaikars have theitwares.com where its again cheap.

*www.rptechindia.com/New/PressReleases/Jetway_launches_AMD_powered_Motherboard.htm
*www.rptechindia.com/New/PressReleases/Jetway_launches_AMD_powered_Motherboard.htm

take a good look at those.

Anyway, now in this current generation AMD 780G is the best chipset around, but its always above 4.5k in India. Its the best AMD motherboard to have, and is total VFM is insanely high, and its highly expandable with better overall GPU performance with hybrid graphics mode and lots of expansion slots(one eSata, a huge number of USB and SATA2, etc).


----------

